# New to this. Soil test results



## St3van (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm very new to lawn care. I just got back my soil test results and it all came back very high. Does this mean I don't need to add anything?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

How many weeks before this test did you apply fertilizer?


----------



## St3van (Nov 2, 2020)

I would say about a month before. When would be the best time to do the soil test?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the company doing this test? It seems very odd without any units of measurement. Do you know their test methods?


----------



## St3van (Nov 2, 2020)

I thought it was very odd myself. But I belive this is ppm.

The company or website is called soil kit or soilkit.com


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm. This is a new one for me. I clicked on every page they had online and they dont describe their test methods. It does say that they recommend the lime quantity, so that's a positive sign.

Since you payed for this test, can you ask them what is their test method? (mehlich 3? AA?) Do you have their recommendations for your sample?


----------



## St3van (Nov 2, 2020)

Here is the full report I got. I will see if I can ask them about what their test method was. I've been scratching my head with this thinking I was missing something since I'm new to this. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Do you remember the address on the pre-paid envelope that you used to mail the soil sample? Dollars to donuts, that's the address of the lab.


----------



## St3van (Nov 2, 2020)

I got emailed back this is what they gave me. Has more information including test method.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Classy of them to be forthcoming with the original lab analysis.
here are the Mehlich (M3) sufficiency ranges (sufficiency means that if results fall with in that range, there is a 50% chance that additional nutrient will result in a positive plant/turf resonse and that there is a 50% chance that it won't) for each nutrient (divide lbs/acre by 2 to get ppm values):

Ranges (ppm)

P: 26-54
Ca: >500
Mg: >70, >60 for sands
K: 75-176, 50-116 for sands
Na: unreported/N.A.
S: 15-40
Fe: 50-100
Cu: 0.4-2.5
Zn: 1-2
Mn: 4-8, 8-16 for pH >7
B: 0.4/0.5- 1.5

BTW, waters is a respected/established lab. You can rely on their results.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is kinda funny. SoilKit is just taking your soil samples and sending it to someone else. Then they take the results and format them for you. You could save some $ by cutting out the middle man.

Your values are very high. What products did you apply within the last 8 weeks? Products in the soil can skew your test results.


----------



## St3van (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks so much for the response!

All I put down late September was the scotts winter guard.

Since everything is fairly high should I just put down Nitrogen only next season? Or any suggestions on what I should put down?


----------

